
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
Thunderer
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: I can fly to work on-site for short periods of time

Technologies: mainly PHP (Symfony, PHPUnit, Behat, Doctrine, Composer,
XDebug), and C++ (including C++11 and further), MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
MongoDB, git, memcache, Redis, RabbitMQ, Varnish, nginx/Apache, have knowledge
and willing to grow further with Java, Go, Ruby. I'd prefer to stay on backend
but I know JavaScript, some Angular and React, HTML(5), CSS(3), developed
several DOM-heavy Chrome extensions on my own.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.kowalczyk.cc/](http://cv.kowalczyk.cc/)

Email: tomasz+hn@kowalczyk.cc

Software Engineer / Software Architect with 10+ years of experience in web
applications industry. Experience in creating and working with various APIs -
Lead Engineer at social media data analysis company, and FinTech domain -
Software Engineer and later Technical Architect at currency exchange company,
direct experience with SWIFT, FIX, and other financial protocols. Author of
open source libraries:
[https://github.com/thunderer](https://github.com/thunderer). Focused on
software quality and long-term maintainability, my contributions saved weeks
of work by providing complete solutions to underlying problems. Can provide
any kind of technical work, from directly developing software through
designing solution architecture to consulting technical vision.

------
squared9
Location: Frankfurt/Germany

Remote: Remote-only

Willing to relocate: No (for the next 6-12 months)

I am a developer working in 60+ languages (Java, C++, Python, Scala, Go etc.)
with a huge range of skills such as Deep/Machine Learning, Cryptology,
Computer Graphics (3D/2D/geometry), Robotics, Computer Vision, NLP, Speech
Recognition, Compilers, Big Data, e-commerce, Android, currently learning
AR/VR/iOS and e-commerce DApps.

World-class education (top 10 engineering school) as well as working
experience.

I've programmed an own SQL-interpreter, vector animation software
(www.animatron.com), Google Earth-alike viewer for 3D cities, 3D engine for
railroad simulation, fully automated e-commerce SaaS, online multi-language
dictionary, car racing timing software; worked on distributed enterprise
messaging with high availability and transactions, machine learning system for
health informatics and many more.

One of the first graduates of Udacity's Self-driving car, Artificial
Intelligence, Deep Learning Foundations and Robotics nanodegrees.

I am looking for smaller high-energy companies for permanent or contractor
hands-on positions (love to create new things together with motivated and non-
complicated people).

See my CV with contact details at
[http://bit.ly/2nA1XpD](http://bit.ly/2nA1XpD) and get in touch if you are
interested!

For US-based positions/contracts I can make a personal US-based LLC used to
handle all administrative tasks.

------
smogg
Software developer and designer with 5+ years of experience. Spent last 2.5
years at Rackspace building products and internal tools using Clojure and
ClojureScript.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Remote: Yes (any timezone, remote entire career).

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Reagent, Re-frame, JavaScript, React.js

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dfn8627eavy67bo/oskar_zabik_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dfn8627eavy67bo/oskar_zabik_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@oskar.io

------
nunoarruda
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/ES7/ES8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, SVG, Bootstrap, React, Angular, Ionic,
PhoneGap, Cordova, jQuery, Wijmo

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front-End Web Developer with a strong technical
skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a passion
for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and building
great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

PS: I'm looking for freelance/contract work.

------
gkheeva
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Prefer on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer US based roles

Technologies: Java, Android, JavaScript, Node.js, C#, C, C++, and more..

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1b90lJy2AoUwHuEgDb8TaGBjcw1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1b90lJy2AoUwHuEgDb8TaGBjcw1GYQc-M)

Email: gkheeva@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gurjot-
kheeva-7911a6b5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gurjot-kheeva-7911a6b5/)

I'm graduating from UBC this semester with a degree in computer science and
I’m looking for full-time software development roles. Specifically, I’m
looking for opportunities in mobile (Android) or web development (both front-
end and back-end roles).

I have experience working as an Android Software Developer before and I’ve
worked on multiple projects involving web technologies. For example, of my
three co-ops, I’ve worked most recently on a collaboration project between
BlackBerry and Microsoft involving front-end and back-end development of a
intricate web app combining technologies from both BlackBerry and MS. I have
experience building REST based applications, with Node.js, Angular, and other
JavaScript frameworks and want to work on projects involving more web
technologies. My previous boss says my best qualities are that I not only take
pride in my work but I strive to always keep the companies best interest in
mind when working on projects.

Reach out to discuss further if you are looking for a new-grad or
junior/intermediate level hire for either web or mobile development/testing
positions.

------
dmk23
SEEKING WORK | Silicon Valley & Remote

Facebook Ad management services. Done for you.

Do you have a product/service, viable enough to invest in growth? Are you
ready to allocate budget to paid traffic that would drive you sales or leads?

If the answer is YES, Facebook advertising could be the ticket to profitable
scaling of your business.

But are you up to speed on every little quirk in Facebook ads functionality
and algorithms? Those could make all the difference between success and
failure. Do you have the process for developing the advertising strategy and
the right marketing experiments to get to insight and profitability quickly?

Help is available. Our process and software bring clarity to your marketing by
aligning all strategies and tactics around the entire Customer Journey. We
then help you and your team with technical marketing implementation (tags,
pixels, CRM/email integrations, offline, apps, etc). And finally using that
infrastructure and data to build and manage campaigns that cover the entire
customer lifecycle.

Read more about our approach on the site/blog. Then take action.

Site : [http://targetchoice.com](http://targetchoice.com)

Blog : [http://targetchoice.com/blog](http://targetchoice.com/blog)

Email : dk AT targetchoice.com

------
id047
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Python, Java, Android, C#, Perl, VBScript, Bash scripting,
Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy, JSF, Servlets, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
Bootstrap, SQL, Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL, jQuery, JSON, REST, SVN, Git, Jira,
Docker, VMware, Glassfish, Tomcat, Apache and others

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-
duggal-07915a50](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-duggal-07915a50)

Email: inderjeetd1[AT]gmail.com

MASc grad (Electrical Eng. - Linear Optimization Applications in Electricity
Marktes) who switched over to software after grad school. I'm currently the
lead developer helping build the network automation infrastructure for the
biggest Canadian Telco. Over the past year or so, I've really enjoyed working
with Python on several projects (network automation, full-stack web
development etc.) and I'd like to continue working with Python. Having said
that, I am pretty flexible and I'm open to considering whatever gets the job
done.

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS3,
SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic design,
Webpack 1/2, HTML5, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
shivangbhatt
Location: Greater New York City Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Scala, C, SQL, HTML, Spark, Unix/Linux, Git,
Cassandra, Kafka, Maven, DropWizard, ZooKeeper, RESTful Services, Object
Oriented Programing, Distributed Systems, Big Data & Database Systems, NoSQL,
Data Structures & Algorithms, Operating Systems, Swing, JSON, MVC, Agile Scrum
Project Management

Résumé/CV:
[https://s-bhatt.github.io/cv/Shivang_Bhatt_Resume.pdf](https://s-bhatt.github.io/cv/Shivang_Bhatt_Resume.pdf)

Email: shivang93@gmail.com

I am a first year MS in Computer Science student at Rutgers University. I have
prior industry experience in Software and Data Engineering, and have been
working as a Student Software Developer in my Computer Science department.

I am extremely excited and actively looking for Summer 2018 Internship
opportunities in Data and Software Engineering. The prospect to learn,
challenge, grow and collaborate with insanely talented people and be a part of
high impacting synergistic teams genuinely excites me.

Extensive professional experience working with Java, Python, Kafka, Spark,
SQL, Cassandra and also in the Agile Software Development Life Cycle process
including requirements definition, prototyping, user interface implementation,
testing, and maintenance. Experienced in various technologies ranging from
Full-Stack, RESTful Web Services, Cloud, Distributed Systems, Hadoop, Big Data
and Database Systems.

Collaborative and enthusiastic team player dedicated to creating state-of-the-
art projects and good at ‘out of the box’ thinking to find unique solutions to
difficult engineering problems.

------
kekeblom
Location: Helsinki, Finland

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Scala, TensorFlow, PyTorch, SQL, Rust, C++, Javascript,
Node, Ruby, Stan, Theano, Git, Linux, Redis, Matlab

Résumé/CV:
[https://kenken.keybase.pub/resume.pdf](https://kenken.keybase.pub/resume.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethblomqvist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethblomqvist/)

Github: github.com/kekeblom

Email: kekeblom@gmail.com

I study machine learning and data mining at Aalto University in Helsinki,
Finland. I'm looking for a master's thesis project within machine learning. In
our school, the thesis project is a 6 month long research and/or engineering
project which can be completed at a company or at university.

I study mathematics as my minor. I have several years of experience as a
software engineer.

Feel free to contact me!

------
smartapant
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuex, Webpack, Element, Quasar, Onsen, Bootstrap,
Cordova

GitHub: [https://github.com/epicmaxco](https://github.com/epicmaxco)

Email: hello@epicmax.co

Website: [http://epicmax.co](http://epicmax.co)

Medium: [https://medium.com/epicmaxco](https://medium.com/epicmaxco)

We're a remote team ready to care about your product. We love vue.js and
responsible for these popular opensource products:
[https://github.com/epicmaxco/vuestic-
admin](https://github.com/epicmaxco/vuestic-admin)
[https://github.com/epicmaxco/epic-
spinners](https://github.com/epicmaxco/epic-spinners)

We're working with startups and know how important communication is. So, we
don't have any internal managers messing up your workflow ;)

Leave us a message on hello@epicmax.co and we'll help you!

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only)

Technologies: HTML, Python (Pandas, Numpy, Seaborn, Matplotlib), R,
PostgreSQL, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau, Mode Analytics, Jupyter
Notebook. I'm currently using resources to learn Scala and Spark.

Résumé/CV:
[http://randallhall.weebly.com/resume](http://randallhall.weebly.com/resume)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud [dot] com

Website: randallhall.weebly.com

After graduating with a mathematics degree, I’ve taken the opportunity to
teach myself Python, R, and SQL using Dataquest. With their project-based
curriculum, I have created a fair amount of projects and hosted them on my
website, which is listed above.

Writing sample (and shameless plug):
[https://medium.com/@mathman3141/eliminating-errors-in-
sql-7a...](https://medium.com/@mathman3141/eliminating-errors-in-
sql-7aff66a3addd)

------
robinrob
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python 2 & 3, Javascript, Ruby, Typescript, Swift, Java, HTML,
CSS, SASS, Shell, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AngularJS, Flask, Pyramid, iOS, AWS,
Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Blog: [https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

I am a professional full-stack web/mobile developer based in Edinburgh with 7
years experience. I am experienced with a wide range of technologies and
complex/technical business domains, and can get up to speed quickly. I am
passionate about always doing a good job and great code design, balanced with
pragmatism. I'm known for being really easy to work with and always keep
clients in the loop with communications and updates. Please see my website for
more details.

------
sanderi44
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing To Relocate: No

Technologies: Sensor Fusion, Robotics Algorithms, Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Data Science, etc. Programming Languages: Python, C++, Matlab

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uucjVpeKJX9QQZrbiZ0z1gSInzf...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uucjVpeKJX9QQZrbiZ0z1gSInzf_aoDY/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sander.idelson@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sanderi44/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sanderi44/)

About Me: I am a seasoned engineer with experience in many technologies
including sensor fusion, machine learning and algorithms of all sorts. I have
worked in both large lab environments doing research and fast-paced startup
environments developing at high speed. My ideal position would allow me to
perform research and development on robots, data science analytics or
algorithms for solving complex problems.

------
grenndel
Location: Sydney, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity. Otherwise if remote I am open
to flying in for short periods of time to work on-site.

Technologies: Typescript(Nodejs focused), MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSql, Redis,
Github, PHP(Laravel)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwa...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fla6q1y0a32ti82/David%20Postlethwaite%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: David@datadev.ca

Software Developer for 2 years. I have worked full-stack for the past 2 years
with multitudes of IBM Bluemix api. The applications I have built and work
with take a large influx of social media data for later processing. I am
hoping to find a position nearing the end of March. Please reach out I would
love to open a dialogue with those interested.

------
O4epegb
Location: Russia, St. Petersburg

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Warm country only :)

Technologies: Basically any Javascript, have solid experience with React,
Typescript, MobX, Redux, Node, Express, Jest, Webpack, PostCss, Css-in-Js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/)

Email: daniil.demidovich@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/O4epegb](https://github.com/O4epegb)

Converting business goals into robust and maintainable code.

Strong understanding of modern Javascript/Typescript, HTML, CSS. Love
practical UX design, smooth animations and performance.

3 years of frontend experience, but also have recent 8 month experience with
Node.js, mostly Express REST-like API gateway servers with SSR for react
applications. Willing to learn other backend languages.

Would like to work in a team with good remote culture, which focus on
deliverables and user satisfaction.

------
pi_neutrino
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote? Yes

Willing to relocate? For the right role, maybe!

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu299jxtp2i3jhl/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu299jxtp2i3jhl/CV.docx)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

Hi there! I'm a web developer, a generalist programmer, and I adore building
squiggly and robust tech-thingies. I've been in professional web dev for over
eleven years, five of which have been remote contracting. It's great fun!

I've been the lead programmer / CTO for several startups. I'll also happily
pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks, chat with non-techy clients,
troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle them about horrendous tech
issues, mentor junior developers and designers who might find our million
billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting, and host a mean beer
o'clock on Fridays.

Technologies I've have experience with: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone,
Angular, React/Redux, Knockout, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million
billion other fiddly bits and bobs we all brush past/through in our own work.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, ASP.NET MVC, JavaScript, SQL Server, MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, etc (always
eager to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for part-time work if at all possible, but not unwilling to do
full-time again.

------
weehlyn
Location: Any

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ub...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ubFk6RU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +7 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago (CST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Dependant on salary / benefits

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.git-pull.com](https://cv.git-pull.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Website: [https://git-pull.com](https://git-pull.com)

Email: See profile

Technologies: I specialize in ECommerce integration with Stripe for SAAS /
subscription services, Django, Python, ES6, Webpack, and Vue.js.

I've worked at Social Amp -> Merkle (acquired), Boostable (W14). I've created
several successful open source projects and contributed to hundreds of others.

I dig startups and get stuff done. Always looking for a chill boss / place to
work with, and do what I like: Code!

(just looking for consulting? [https://git-pull.com/consulting/](https://git-
pull.com/consulting/))

------
ahawkins
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii Remote: Yes, Remote only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
hawkins-53109b14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-hawkins-53109b14b/)
Email: hi@ahawkins.me

Full stack engineer focused on the DevOps value stream. I can help you deploy
faster and more often. More info here: [https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-
looking-for-remote-work-hire...](https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-looking-for-
remote-work-hire-me-85fa47a491d8).

------
stephenruff5
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Sales, HTML, Java & C++

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZoGzPwODqAM0ZD74hohp72aNDY7](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZoGzPwODqAM0ZD74hohp72aNDY7)

Email: stephenruff5@gmail.com

My name is Stephen and I graduated from USC with a major in business and minor
in IT. I am looking for a sales position at an early stage company where I can
help establish an effective sales process from the ground up - build a large
outbound pipeline & develop new lead generation channels.

At my last company, Samsara, I averaged 318% of quota and established an
inbound program that led to $1.5 million in closed business and $8 million in
qualified pipeline in less than 2 months.

I'd love to chat and learn more. Thank you

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow. Currently
learning Blockchain concepts and smart contracts with Solidity

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
cookiecaper
Sr. level software architect actively looking as of last week. Several
interviews lined up and looking to move quickly. Full-time telecommute
positions are strongly preferred.

Learning, exploration, and new stuff is good; kool-aid is bad.

    
    
      Location: REMOTE; Orlando, FL; Kansas City (with relo); Salt Lake City (with relo); Texas (with relo)
    
      Remote: Yes. I have been full-time remote for most of my career.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to some places. Warning that most tech hotspots would require stellar offers.
    
      Tech: Docker, Kubernetes, LXC, SmartOS, Java, node.js, Haxe, Kotlin, Python, Ruby, C, and much more.
    
      Email: hn@jeffcook.io
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://jeffcook.io/static/JeffCook-2018.pdf](https://jeffcook.io/static/JeffCook-2018.pdf)

------
m0nhawk
Looking for Data Scientist position with close connection to the client or
business.

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA, Canada, Europe.

Technologies: _Programming Languages_ : Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram
Mathematica; OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; _data_ : MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch-LogStash-Kibana, InfluxDB; _etc_ : Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES,
S3...) stack, ETL, data analysis, data science, data visualization, data
manipulation (Python pandas, R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8)

Email: andrew.prokhorenkov@gmail.com | me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

------
a_chashchegorov
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany, West Europe)

Technologies: Python, C/C++, client/server, distributed systems, multithread
programming, Unix, kernel programming, XML, JSON, MySQL, Postgres, QT, GIT,
Jenkins, Gerrit

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b9osrY](https://goo.gl/b9osrY)

Email: chashchegorov@gmail.com

Passion and result oriented Senior Software Engineer with 15 years experience,
focused on Distributed Systems and Networks. Familiar with full cycle of
software development. Willing to take ownership on core components and improve
customer satisfaction of service. Most desired to take experience oto work at
Machine Learning technology: NLP, speech recognition, visual image
classification, recomendation system, trade prediction.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
Jemmeh
Location: Fremont, CA, USA (Bay Area / San Francisco)

Remote: Fine either way. Have remote experience.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: VB.NET, SQL, ASP Classic, VBScript, Javascript, JQuery,
HTML/CSS, XML, Auto Hot Keys, Video Editing/Creation, BB Flashback Video
Editor, After Effects, Photoshop

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W-aaiDd4TEKQvApCkHh6kwuN...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W-aaiDd4TEKQvApCkHh6kwuNm76afJ6fuIckBnxIdkI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thejemmeh@gmail.com

Hello! I have been developing software the past 5 years and have also created
programming tutorial videos and writings. Listed tech is what I worked with
most but I’m always happy to learn more.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote - yes

Willing to relocate: No

So ideally I am looking for freelance gigs/part time contract work atm. I can
write automation scripts, web scrapers and bots(Slack, Facebook.. whateva,
including Crypto Bot).

Since crypto fever is everywhere, I wrote a couple of tools in Crypto Space.
Check the videos links below:

\- Coin Finder
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv5NDiWonlw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv5NDiWonlw))

\- CryptoSpread -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8szBKoY1AE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8szBKoY1AE)

Résumé/CV:[http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

Have a nice day!

~~~
pknerd
Just finished up this for a client. Twit SMS

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGC4kyuI9G8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGC4kyuI9G8)

------
rampage644
Location: Russia, Any

Remote: YES (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (after checking for compatibility)

Technologies: Python, C++, Golang, Backend, Data Mining/Web
scraping/Management (ETL, data flows and pipelines), Distributed Systems,
Databases (RDBMS, BigData, NewSQL), Deep/Machine Learning

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pNfY72Cbp7LWz2zCijWv6LBWNZ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pNfY72Cbp7LWz2zCijWv6LBWNZAf5Dmd)

Email: rampage644@gmail.com

\----

Engineer and architect with 10yrs of engineering experience.

Find all relevant links @ [http://sergeiturukin.com](http://sergeiturukin.com)

------
uayyagari
Location : White Plains, NY

Remote : No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Proficient : Java, Python, SQL, R || Exposure : Django, AWS,
HTML, CSS, Javascript

Resume : [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VmdX44r6fobY9eVduG8Xwxl-
IYH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VmdX44r6fobY9eVduG8Xwxl-
IYHvDHyy/view?usp=sharing)

Linkedin :
[https://linkedin.com/in/uayyagari](https://linkedin.com/in/uayyagari)

Github : [https://github.com/uayyagari](https://github.com/uayyagari)

Email : ayyagari.uday@gmail.com

------
atomashpolskiy
Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Java, Rust

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Resume/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tomashpolskiy](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/tomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89@gmail.com

Software engineer with a broad range of interests and experience, from
business process management and SOA to REST micro-services and P2P
applications.

In my spare time I'm maintaining a modern BitTorrent implementation in Java,
which has recently started to gain recognition among individuals and
organizations, who develop data sharing apps on top of JVM.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
mei10
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite,
MySQL), UI/UX (Bootstrap, jQuery, CSS, JSP), ORM (ORMLite, Hibernate), Junit,
Cucumber, Jmeter, JSON, Maven, Ant, Gradle, Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git
(GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android), Adobe Creative Suite
(Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effects),
Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Looking for Java/JEE, Android Developer roles.

Résumé/CV - [https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY](https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY) and may reach out
to me at qimeitan5 at gmail dot com.

------
segakoff
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand)

Technologies: Java, Selenium Webdriver, Selenide, TestNg, Cucumber, Ruby,
Maven, Jenkins, SQL, XPath, CSS, XML, IIS, Fidler, Git, Postman

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Jkh649](https://goo.gl/Jkh649)

Email: koffmbox [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for QA Automation engineer position. I have 5 years experience of
testing Web and mobile applications combining both automated and manual
activities. Now I’m fully responsible for maintenance automated tests for web-
based application in my company. Feel free to contact me. Thank you for your
time and consideration.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
haidrali
SEEKING WORK

I am full-stack developer, have experience on front-end, backend and devops.
Looking for work. I have been building SaaS products ( resume has links to all
products ).

Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java, Ruby, Python, Ruby on Rails,
Laravel, Scrapy, AngularJS, VueJS, Android, Scrapy, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL),
NoSQL (Redis, Memcached, DynamoDB), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT, Hadoop, HDFS,
Map Reduce

Résumé/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-)
content/uploads/2017/08/haider-resume.pdf

Email: alihaider907 AT gmail.com

------
go_deeper
Location: San Diego, California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco bay area as well as New York City

Technologies: machine learning, deep learning, neural networks, natural
language processing, statistical ML, speech recognition

Resume:
[http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~usimha/files/utkarshsimha_resume.pdf](http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~usimha/files/utkarshsimha_resume.pdf)

Email: utkarshsimha@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/utkarshsimha](http://github.com/utkarshsimha)

------
147
Looking for a new position. I passed the Triplebyte interview but final
interviews didn't pan out.

Location: Greater Chicago Area / Remote

Remote: Yes, am remote now

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies:

    
    
      Tools:
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    
      Languages: 
    
        Strong at: Elixir, Clojure
        Working on: Go, Python
        Willing to learn: Just about anything
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IHwiDv_v8bG7F5pJYv8LhUv4...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IHwiDv_v8bG7F5pJYv8LhUv4ycLjttXsScmuTP__Xnw)

Email: christopher.d.bui+hn@gmail.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

------
AntonShtylman
Location: Palo Alto, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (?)

Technologies: Full-Stack Javascript (React, Node, D3, Elastic Search),
Wordpress, Adobe CS

Resume/CV: www.antonvs.tech

Email: AntonVS.Professional@gmail.com

I'm a Software Engineer that specializes in Full Stack Javascript with a
variety of peripheral skills in Design and Digital Marketing. I focus on
bringing the big picture value of great communication, strategic thinking,
final project results, and harmonious teamwork to software engineering teams.
Please visit my website www.AntonVS.tech for more information!

------
MHM5000
Location: Hamedan, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery,
Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, PrestaShop, vBulletin, IPBoard, Twitter Bootstrap,
Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension, Adobe CC (Photoshop,
Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
TOTechWriter
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Technical writing, marketing writing, business analysis (requirements
and specs), UX writing, documentation, FAQs, Web site copy, collateral,
chatbot dialogue writing, intelligent assistant dialog flow writing.
Technologies: JIRA, Confluence, Microsoft Office, light HTML editing, very
light Java coding, Camtasia.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonath](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonath)
anacohen2008/ (remove extra space)

Email: jonathanacohen at outlook.com

------
codefreq
Location: Bangkok

Remote: Preferable onsite but open for discussion

Willing to relocate: YES, Prefers UK, GERMANY or AUSTRALIA

Technologies: Devops, K8s, AWS, GCP, Ruby and more..

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BLxsyWzn2dB_Pe-L9gZ4Rdvn019...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BLxsyWzn2dB_Pe-L9gZ4Rdvn019223O4/view?usp=sharing)

Email: abhimanyu@shegokar.com

Website: [http://www.shegokar.com](http://www.shegokar.com)

------
RickS
Product designer with some front end chops, interested in working on design
systems / design tooling / complex application UI.

[http://ricksteeledesign.com](http://ricksteeledesign.com)

Location: Seattle

Remote: If the company is remote-only

Willing to relocate: To SV/SF or DC

Technologies: Sketch/PS/AI, JS/framer/proto.io/invision for prototyping, AE
for motion, css/html (scss/pug),the occasional react.

Portfolio: [http://ricksteeledesign.com](http://ricksteeledesign.com)

Email: In profile

------
HemantPawar
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Firefox & Chrome extension developer. Full Stack JavaScript
development.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

GitHub: [https://github.com/HemantPawar](https://github.com/HemantPawar)

------
farnsworthy
Location: Worldwide

Remote: Yes, primarily seeking remote, but…

Willing to relocate: Maybe, for the perfect opportunity

Technologies: Full-stack Ruby/Rails, JS/front-end UI dev with lovingly hand-
crafted CSS, Go, AWS, lots of personal projects with other tech beyond the day
job (with Go, vanilla JS or frameworks beyond React such as Vue, AWS IoT,
anything worth learning)

Résumé/CV: Upon (legitimate company) request

Email: farnsworthyhn@protonmail.com

I enjoy good collaboration and teamwork, and approach both coding and
communication with thought and care. So hire me already, dammit.

------
pa82090
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, ES6, HTML, CSS, React, React-Native, Redux, Semantic
UI, Node, Webpack, Babel, MySQL, Firebase, Okta, Socket.io, Heroku, Digital
Ocean, Git, Promises, RESTful APIs, Databases

Résumé/CV: Viewable/downloadable from
[https://pa87901.github.io](https://pa87901.github.io)

Email: preda.anu@gmail.com

I am a full stack engineer. I build in React and Redux on the front end; Node
on the back end. Please see my portfolio site at the above address.

------
dataengnyc
Location: NYC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, SQL, data modeling, other stuff

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: [dataengnyc] at [gmail] dot [com]

Currently: Lead Data Engineer @ pre-series A startup

I'm actually very happy with my current role, and overall business is quite
good - but there may be certain turning points coming up on the horizon, so it
seems it wouldn't hurt to get a few discussions started about what may lie
ahead.

Project portfolio, code samples + other details available upon request.

Drop me a line if you'd like to discuss.

Thanks!

------
tovacinni
Location: United States, Canada and Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Matlab, ROS, OpenCV, Unity3D, PCL, various DevOps
tools

Resume: Available upon request

Email: tovacinni at gmail dot com

I'm a student at the University of Waterloo looking for an internship relating
to robotics. I have experience working as a software developer at several
companies and hands-on experience with full-sized autonomous vehicles and
other robots of various sizes.

I'm a US/Japan dual citizen, but I also have unrestricted work permit in
Canada.

------
nanxiao
Location: A Chinese living in Singapore now (not PR/citizen, just working
visa)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Singapore

Technologies: C, C++, Go, *nix system programming, Linux / FreeBSD kernel
programming, Embedded system, System performance tuning

Résumé/CV: [http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/Resume.pdf](http://nanxiao.me/en/wp-
content/uploads/2017/11/Resume.pdf)

Email: nan at chinadtrace.org

------
hireme01

      Location: Nomad
      Remote: Yes
      Willing-to-work: GMT-6 to GMT+6 (+weekends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (discuss)
      Tech1: Python, Django, Flask, asyncio, Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/Redis, Nim
      Tech2: JavaScript, JQuery, Git, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Docker/LXC
      Tech3: WordPress, PHP
      Interested Positions: Web/Backend Development, Technical Writing/Content, Tech Support
      Email: hireme01@boun.cr

------
gcjbr
Location:Rio de Janeiro - Brazil Remote: yes! Willing to relocate: Hell yeah
Technologies: PHP (Laravel being the framework of preference), MySQL,
Javascript, CSS, in love with Vue.JS (but also experienced with React),
Node.js and Express. Email: souljacker+hn@gmail

I've been working as a dev for 15 years both inhouse and as a freelancers. I
also have a degree in web dev.

------
zahariev
With 6 years of full-time full-stack programming experience with custom web
development of data driven applications.

Reliable with good communication skills.

Rate: 30$/hour

Location: Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Pyramid, Google App Engine, Flask, jQuery,
Angular.js, HTML, CSS, Twitter Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, GQL,
RabbitMQ, Redis

Portfolio:
[https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio](https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio)

Email: zahari(at)zahariev.co

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, Angular, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, REST, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/p3XJpL](https://goo.gl/p3XJpL)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire [at] gmail [dot] com

------
rayalez
Full-stack web developer with a wide variety of other online-business-related
skills (design, technical writing, internet marketing, SEO, etc).

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/Redux, Node, Django. Everything that's required to design,
build, launch, and promote a website or SaaS (see in my portfolio).

Portfolio: [https://startuplab.io/portfolio](https://startuplab.io/portfolio)

Email: ray@startuplab.io

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria,

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Maybe,

Technologies: Javascript, ReactJs, Node/Express, PHP, Laravel, Java, HTML,
CSS, MYSQL.

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri/)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/vdugeri](https://github.com/vdugeri)

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)
| [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
statim24
Location: San Ramon, CA (SF Bay Area)

Remote: Yes, preferred (8 years experience remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native (Expo, iOS, Android), GraphQL (Apollo,
Relay), Node, PostgreSQL, Google Cloud Platform, AWS, HTML, CSS, Vue, MySQL,
Ruby, Rails, Redis, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB](http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB)

Email: joenoon+hn@gmail.com

------
_sdegutis
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes (5 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web, iOS, Mac, Electron

Resume: [http://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](http://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: on portfolio site below

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

------
Ally2017
Location: Sweden/England Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only in
Sweden/England Technologies:UI/UX , Front-end developer Résumé/CV:
[http://www.aliissaweb.com/](http://www.aliissaweb.com/) Email:
aliissa141@hotmail.com

------
qkombur
Location: Roxboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Vue.JS, SCSS, Node, ES6

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XvZosUUGIH5yl8ENBSl4ns2P...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XvZosUUGIH5yl8ENBSl4ns2PZ_EFi-
qXaVsD0GpO1fM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: nick@qkombur.com

------
spirodonfl
Location: Sechelt, BC, Canada

Remote: Prefer remote

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Javascript, Node, C/C++, PHP, Perl, HTML, CSS, PHP frameworks,
JS frameworks, GIT, Agile and more

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.spirofloropoulos.com](https://www.spirofloropoulos.com)

Email: spirodonfl@gmail.com

------
self_refactor
Location:Levski,Bulgaria

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:only to Germany or Austria

Technologies:Node.js,Typescript,Javascript,React.js,Redux,Redux-
observable,Redux-saga,SEO,Docker,HTML,CSS,LESS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2G3omT0](http://bit.ly/2G3omT0)

Email: deyan8284@gmail.com

------
grizzles
Deep Learning Generalist with some specialist knowledge/ideas in regression &
causal discovery type problems

Location: Sunshine Coast, Aus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ML/ Deep Learning / Data Science, JS/Java/Python, Product
Design, Operations Research

Resume: On Request

Email: eric at gregarious dot com dot au

------
Xtianah
Location: MN, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP, C#, C++, JavaScript, RESTful APIs, AI, QA

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Email: [chrissyadigun21] at [gmail] dot [com]

Currently: First year grad student at University of Minnesota looking for
internship.

Portfolio & code samples available upon request.

------
sharmanaetor

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, PHP, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/6uX5bM
      Email: sharmagauravanil [at] gmail.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, full-time W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX, mostly anything else.

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
dustingetz
remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net Work history,
screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Dustin and Karl are full-stack, React.js experts. We can handle anything–the
crazier, the better.

We made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) — a Datomic IDE,
extensible in Clojure

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
rdednl
machine learning and deep learning researcher @UCBerkeley, looking for
research positions

Location: Berkeley, CA (until March) then Turin, Italy

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, Java, Matlab, Tensorflow, and have past experience in
html, js, php.

Résumé: [http://rdednl.com/resume](http://rdednl.com/resume)

Email [insert_username_here] [at] gmail [dot] com

------
InfiniteStyles
Location: Palo Alto,

------
srivaschennu
Location: United Kingdom Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not currently
Technologies: Machine Learning/AI, Data Science, Network Analysis, Statistical
Methods, Data Visualisation, Python, MATLAB, R, Apache Spark, Hadoop
Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/rjzrAh](https://goo.gl/rjzrAh) Email: srivas at
gmail dot com

I specialise in turning data science problems into scalable solution
prototypes for real-world applications. I'm a computational neuroscientist
with 10+ years of R&D experience, with a background in computer science. Have
worked as a data science consultant in UK fintech, and previously as a
software engineer in the tech industry. Please get in touch for samples of
work and portfolio.

